# Topics > Fall & Winter RoadTrips >  Seattle to San Fransisco

## kemellor

Hello All!

I am new to the forum so I aplogize if I do anything incorrectly. I am seeking some advice on planning a roadtrip from roughly Seattle to San Fransisco. My boyfriend and I will be planning on heading out that way but we are very flexible in our plans. We are leaning towards going for roughly two weeks one way from Seattle to San Fransisco in late August/Beg of Sept but all of that is flexible. We need to spend about a weekend in San Diego but intend to fly from San Fransisco to San Diego when we get there so we are flexible on the # of days  as long as the entire thing doesnt go over about 15 days. 

Neither one of us has ever been to the area and our goal is to try and cram as much in as possible. We are extremley active people and dont mind keeping a fast paced vacation. In addition, while we would like to see the highlights of Seattle and Portland we are much more outdoorsy mountain/hiking type people then city folk. We are not really going to party or anything like that but would really like to spend some time hiking and seeing Gods beautiful earth. In addition, we are on a bit of a budget so any cost friendly suggestions would be much appreciated. We were debating camping but werent sure about the difficuly in flying with all of our gear since we live in Raleigh NC. 

With that being said I am looking for suggestions on what things to see, and how long to stay where. I am more focused on figuring out the basic logistics of the trip like x number of days in this town and kind of leaving the accomodations and food up in the air as I think that is part of the fun. Any and all suggestions anyone has would be much appreciated.

Thank you!

----------


## AZBuck

Welcome aboard the RoadTrip America Forums!

Fall can be a great time to see the Pacific Northwest, especially the coast, as most of the tourists will have gone home but the temperatures will not have plunged that far. You could probably even camp out most nights as August/September is at the tail end of the dry season and overnight temperatures only average 50F as far north as Astoria OR. And if you keep your camping gear simple, you could probably get it all to fit within the weight and size confines of what passes as a 'bag' on most airlines. Even if the two of you each checked such a 'bag' going and coming at $25 a pop, that's a total of $100 to have your own equipment with you for the duration of the trip. You'd blow that on two nights in a motel. The Washington, Oregon and northern California coasts, at least, are well supplied with great state parks with campgrounds.

There is also certainly a wealth of scenery and hiking opportunities from rain forests, to dunes, to redwoods, to mountains, etc. Some of my favorites were the waterfall hikes off the Columbia Gorge, the Fort Clatsop unit of the Lewis and Clark National Historical Park, Lady Bird Grove in Redwood National Park. Other discussions of sites worth exploring on that route are listed here

AZBuck

----------


## glc

You could also buy basic camping gear in Seattle at someplace like Walmart, then donate it to a Goodwill store before leaving.  Another option is fly Southwest - 2 bags fly free.

----------

